# Wethers don't like high octane champion drive



## jcarr492

This is the first set of wethers we've owned that hate the high octane champion drive top dress. I'm even adding very little to a feeding to slowly introduce it. When I say very little, I mean like 4oz mixed into 4 lbs of show feed. They smell that little bit a arent finishing their 1lb feeding. Do I just keep on with it and they'll start to like it?


----------



## Jessica84

I would stick with it, they may simply just not be used to it. Although if this is the $40 stuff in a small pail I saw at tractor supply I can see where you might be a little iffy about doing so lol if it is then keep putting it back on the top instead of tossing it. Or maybe it might be the bag/pail it's self and see if you can trade it in for a new one. Maybe it's a little older. This year my kids didn't like the grain I get usually but after I purchased a pallet they really dug in so I was thinking maybe those bags were a little older


----------



## Brink4

We had a wether one year who would not eat it. After 2 weeks he started finishing it. If they don't start eating it try calf manna instead (Most goats can't resist it).


----------



## jcarr492

Ok thanks! Yeah this bucket cost me 50.00 so they NEED to learn to LOVE it.


----------



## Jessica84

Ok I'm gonna take this over a little lol I've been looking at it but kinda chicken to try it. Does it really help them? I was wanting to try it with my sons show does but yeah super expensive and I've bought other pricy things and haven't seen a difference so......rate this stuff for me lol


----------



## goatblessings

I'm a firm believer in good show feed, a little calf manna, and some alfalfa pellets and beet pulp if they need a little extra. Three years in a row we have a RGCH dairy doe, GCH rate of gain and a GCH wether........ they love the calf manna - and you don't have to use much.....


----------



## Jessica84

I love calf manna i have used it on my old mare I had and my blah bottle baby calf and they sucked it up. My goats hate the stuff. I can mix it in and they will eat it but if I don't mix it well it's left behind. Same thing with the shredded beat pulp. The only one I ever had that are that willing was a buckling I had and he made me a strong believer in the stuff but everything else dislikes it.


----------



## goatblessings

Goats are funny!!! I guess you just have to experiment with what they like and what they don't. I guess i don't go for the high$$ stuff because if they won't eat it it's a waste. Mine won't even eat without a little shredded beet pulp on the top. Calf manna - I love how it smells! I'm tempted to try a taste!onder:


----------



## Jessica84

I agree it smells so dang good! My dogs and cats will even eat it lol and yeah the price of this octane is kinda what's keeping me from trying it. I would cry a little if they wouldn't eat it. Or maybe shove it in boluses and force it lol JUST KIDDING


----------



## Brink4

The high octane feeds/top dress are expensive but they do work. Our goats loved the power fuel dress but it took them longer to accept the champion drive top dress. 
As for the calf manna we used it for the first time last year on a wether who did not like the champion drive and I was super impressed by it. Also our barn cat was obsessed with the calf manna!


----------



## Jessica84

Ok so maybe I'll just stick to the calf manna, I know that stuff works and I know to mix the heck out of it so maybe that whole of it works don't fix it fits for me here


----------



## amanda5858

Give small amounts in their feed until they are finishing up the feed. Then give them the champion drive by itself. They will normally scarf it down once they are use to it. That's what I had to do to mine. I have never had a goat like calf mana, I have wasted so much on buying it, just for it to go to waste. 5 years in a row and over 30 goats, I have yet to find a goat who will eat it, even after slowly giving it to them.


----------



## jcarr492

Well...took a week but they are eating it along with the feed just fine now. Guess it just took them a bit.


----------



## Jessica84

Sometimes they just don't like new things but happy they are going for it now!


----------



## jcarr492

Oh yes...they are actually loving it now. I was probably impatient. We've been through so much with this set of show wethers this year. In 7 years of my kids showing wethers...we have NEVER dealt with this much stuff...coccidiosis, barberpole & Strongyle, we almost lost the small wether last Thursday to bloat, small wether developed sore mouth back in June, then he almost hung himself on a temporary shelter with a gap we didn't see, now one of the large wethers apparently knocked his spur somehow and its hanging on and was bleeding. Its just been a horrible season for us. Rabbits are sounding really good for next year.


----------



## Jessica84

Ugh I'm sorry you had a bad year. It must just be something about this year, my goats have gave me a run for my money too. It started off so well and just went to heck fast. Guess I got cocky and thought I had them figured out lol but no I would say stay away from rabbits since I just had to put down my daughters rabbit  I would say go for chickens lol my son bought 12 for market and we are still at 12.......for a animal I kinda detest I guess that's what we are good at raising


----------



## Hail_Momma

Champion Drive is amazing stuff. We used it this year and WOW. My daughter's goat is at .58 pounds per day right now.


----------



## Idahogoats

What is calf manna?


----------



## Idahogoats

I am new to goats and have not heard of this. Will also try beets,


----------



## jcarr492

Hail_Momma said:


> Champion Drive is amazing stuff. We used it this year and WOW. My daughter's goat is at .58 pounds per day right now.


How soon do you start using the Champion Drive? We just got our goats yesterday(born in Feb and March) and show is second week of October.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Idahogoats said:


> What is calf manna?


Not sure if you still needed an answer to this question, but calf manna is a pelleted supplement often used to put weight on under conditioned animals or show animals.


----------



## Idahogoats

So I am confused because I gave wethers. Can I feed some alphalfa pellets or hay to my wethers? I dont want them to have any itinerary problems. My cats are having urine problems so problems so just switched over to Science diet instead of Atta Cat. What is calf manna?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler

Alfalfa is fine for wethers. It actually helps prevent urinary stones.


----------

